# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کنکور زبان

## farhni

سلام
من رشتم انسانی هستش و خیلی هم درسخونم
ولی به رشته های دانشگاهی رشته ی خودم علاقه ای ندارم و دوست دارم که کنکور زبان بدم.
زبانم چندان تعریفی نداره ولی توی عمومیا مثل عربی و ادبیات و دین و زندگی هیچ مشکلی ندارم و فولِ فولم
حالا طی این یکسالی که تا کنکورم مونده میتونم زبانم رو به جایی برسونم که بتونم دانشگاه تهران قبول شم؟
اگر آره چه منابعی رو پیشنهاد میدید؟
واینکه زبان فرانسه بیشتر علاقه دارم قبول شم

----------


## shadzi

اره بابا راحت

منابع دروس عمومی
منابع زبان

زبان تخصصی کتابهای مبتکران بگیر 
کتاب 504 هم

عمومی هم تو انجمن هست


زبان خیلی اسونه قبولیش حتی دانشگاه تهران


فقطططط باید عمومیات خیلییی خوب باشه خیلی تاثیر داره

----------


## black diamond

سوال : من امسال رتبم 3000 تا 2500 تجربی منطقه سه میشه سال دومم هست  میخواستم بدونم اگه امسال رشته زبان بخونم چون فکر کنم رتبم راحت زیر 500  بشه سال بعد میتونم تجربی کنکور بدم؟؟

----------

